# Amplificador para audifonos



## sca1234 (Mar 19, 2007)

hola que tal 

busco un amplificador no tan potente que me deje usar los audifonos ya que el amplificador que tengo no tiene salida para audifonos, y la señal que sale directamente de la computadora es muy baja, quisiera un pre o un amplificador que me pudiera subir un poco el volumen para los audifonos


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 19, 2007)

hola sca1234 hi ba un circuito para un pequeño amplificador de 8 wattios tendrias que especificar que tipo de auriculares vas a utilizar y que impedancia para darte algun dato sobre que resistencia podrias ponerle ya que si son unos auriculares para deejay tiene que ser mas potente la salida y si son unos pequeños de loq ue ban dentro de el oido pues nescesitas menos potencia saludos http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm


----------



## sca1234 (Abr 5, 2007)

gracias por responder y tienes razón , se me olvidó que son para audifonos pequeños, de esos que se meten en los oidos   solo quiero darle un poco mas de  volumen a la salida de la pc 


saludos !!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola

Busca en Google CMOY o ChuMOY.
este amplificador es muy sensillo y se alimenta con una pila de 9 V o si quieres puedes usar dos de estas pilas en serie es mejor pero ocupa mas espacio y pesa mas.


este es el esquema


----------



## maton00 (Nov 19, 2008)

hola o podrias usar dos lm386 o un tda2822m que es estereo y tesaca 2,8watts en cada canal


----------



## mendfi (Nov 18, 2009)

oie sabes como va instalado el amplificador de audifonos en los amplificadores de guitarra???????????????


----------



## maxi1330 (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-conviene-auriculares-17826/#post158018


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Jun 3, 2010)

pues en teoria cualquiera con respecto a la cargua con resis en serie para limitarla, pero igual no es muy conveniente al manejar altas potencias, que se yo de 10 watts para arriba....

Por cierto si aclaran de lanterior que op/amp usan nos ayudarian bastante...

Igual gracias por los datos anteriores...


----------



## luci (Ago 10, 2010)

che que operaciconal es vlad?? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2010)

luci dijo:


> che que operaciconal es vlad?? gracias



¿ Leiste esto ? 


Vlad dijo:


> ...*Busca en Google CMOY o ChuMOY.*
> este amplificador es muy sensillo y se alimenta con una pila .....


----------

